# Autotrail Mohican locker ingress



## roverman (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi All 

I have a Mohican se with a rear offside ski locker which is causing problems with water ingress, this creeps down inside the sub floor in the locker and into the main floor where the vanity sink is in the corner of the bathroom its had new rubber seals on the door frame and sealed round the floor in the locker but still it leaks, this work was carried out by, wait for this, BROWNHILLS NEWARK now I know this will raise a few laughs but has anyone else got a Mohican and have you had a similar problem and how did you resolve it, 

regards 

roverman..


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

No, I've had no problems with Mohicans, but I have with Brownhills Newark - what a bunch of John Waynes!

MAC :x


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I don't have a Mohican, but I've had similar problems with my Cheyenne. If it's anything like mine, the door panel itself sits into what is effectively a sub-frame, and sometimes the external mastic seal between the two needs re-sealing, a simple job.

Secondly, on the underside and mating face of the door, there is a white/cream rubber seal which sits in any water which may collect under the door and capillary action draws water through to the inside. I sealed mine with mastic on the inside, between the seal and the door panel and have had no problems since. 

Other things you might try, include adjusting (bending!) the tongues on the locks SLIGHTLY to increase closing pressure and checking the quality of the mastic seal between body work and main door frame.

My 'van has a garage, so I sat inside whilst my wife played a hose on the outside, and the source of the leak became apparent. Unless you know a very small person, however, this may be more difficult with a ski locker!

Roger


----------



## roverman (Mar 14, 2006)

*reg locker leak*

Hi Guys 
thanks for your comments most appreceated ill check these out at weekend when the rain stops and let you know the out come

regards again

roverman..


----------

